# Niska wydajność OCFS2

## TaKeNeK

Witam

Mam macierz dyskową EMC z 1,8 TB dyski w RAID10 na FC, podłączyłem do tego serwer IBMa z 2 kartami HBA więc teoretycznie wydajność powinna być olbrzymia niestety okazuje się zupełnie co innego - większy mam transfer z lokalnych dysków w RAID5 niż po SANie.

Ogólnie co zrobiłem:

1. Do Serwera włożyłem 2 karty HBA

2. Skompilowałem stabilnego kernela 3.0.4-hardened-r4 z modułem BFA do kart brocade HBA oraz dorzuciłem obsługą ocfs2.

3. Skonfigurowałem i uruchomiłem usługę multipath z następujacą konfiguracją:

POCZTA2 ~ # cat /etc/multipath.conf

defaults {

udev_dir                /dev

polling_interval        15

selector                "round-robin 0"

path_grouping_policy    group_by_prio

failback                5

path_checker            tur

prio_callout            "/sbin/mpath_prio_emc /dev/%n"

rr_min_io               100

rr_weight               uniform

no_path_retry           queue

user_friendly_names     yes

}

blacklist {

devnode cciss

devnode fd

devnode hd

devnode md

devnode sr

devnode scd

devnode st

devnode ram

devnode raw

devnode loop

devnode sda

devnode sdb

}

multipaths {

multipath {

wwid 360060160ac652400a81e5f17a201e111

alias EMC

}

devices {

device {

"IBM     "

"1815      FAStT "

}

}

}

4. Utworzyłem system plików ocfs2 następująca komendą:

mkfs.ocfs2 --label POCZTA --mount cluster --node-slots 4 --fs-features=usrquota,indexed-dirs /dev/mapper/EMC

5. dodałem wpis w fstab:

/dev/mapper/EMC         /mnt/EMC        ocfs2           noauto,_netdev,defaults,usrquota      0 0

6. Podmontowałem zasób komendą:

mount /mnt/EMC

7. Dysk sie zamontował teoretycznie poprawnie choć wyskoczył jakiś error ale na  forum ludzie piszą, żeby go zignorować:

ocfs2: Mounting device (253,0) on (node 1, slot 0) with ordered data mode.

(mount.ocfs2,11746,0):ocfs2_global_read_info:403 ERROR: status = 24

grsec: From 172.23.1.146: mount of /dev/mapper/EMC to /mnt/EMC by /sbin/mount.ocfs2[mount.ocfs2:11746] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0, parent /bin/mount[mount:11745] uid/euid:0/0 gid/egid:0/0

w procu to wygląda następujaco:

POCZTA2 ~ # cat /proc/mounts

/dev/mapper/EMC /mnt/EMC ocfs2 rw,relatime,_netdev,heartbeat=local,nointr,data=ordered,errors=remount-ro,usrquota,coherency=full,user_xattr,acl 0 0

Gdy robię testy wydajnościowe za pomocą hdparm, normalnego kopiowania plików, dd if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/EMC/test bs=1024 count=10000000 oraz bonnie++, wszystkie testy pokazują, że /mnt/EMC jesy wyraźnie wolniejsze od dysków lokalnych RAID5.

Czy ktoś ma jakiś pomysł czym to może być spowodowane?

Spróbuję wszystkiego bo powoli się poddaje - testowałem wszystkiego włącznie z zmiana kernela, ocfs2-utils i ciągle ten sam efekt...

Pozdrawiam

----------

## canis_lupus

A jakiej szybkości masz ten SAN?

----------

## TaKeNeK

4Gbit/s

----------

